# SB Server - How many CALS do I need?



## ngk0585 (Feb 7, 2008)

MS Small Business Server 2003 R2 Standard Edition.

I have one server and 10 clients. That is, 10 PC's on our office network accessing the server. I purchased two 5 user licenses. I have read and re-read the licensing agreement. I am not sure whether we are in a "Per Server", or a "Per User or Per Device" mode.

Basically two questions:
1. My IT guy tells me that since we run an administrator on the sever that it takes up a license (or a CAL). We also run programs at night for backup, and business administration. These are scheduler programs run under the adminstrator. Does this really drop my usability to 9 registered users?

I read the License agreement and Paragraph 3 reads that "...You do not need CALS for .. your servers licensed to run your instances...." I have one server running one instance.

Also, " You do not need CALs for up to two devices or users to access your instances of the server software only to administer those instances."

2. Do I need to be in a "Per User or Per Device Mode" to assign multiple PC's to the network for shared computers for part time workers? I.e. do I have to purchase a separate licensing for part time workers that are not concurrent on the server?

I am reading the license agreement and this location on MS site - http://www.microsoft.com/windowsserver2003/howtobuy/licensing/caloverview.mspx:

I appreciate your comments, justifications and or references I can rely on?

Thank you


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

The server does not take up one the the "user" cals. The server software has its own license when you purchase it.

Most versions of SBS R2 come standard with 5 user cals built in, so you would only need to add 5, there is a license manager on the Server that allows you to add user cals.


SBS uses per server, different than standard 2003 Server which can be set up per server, or per seat (workstation)




I suggest you but an Administrators Handbook from Microsoft Press on that OS, do some reading.

.


----------



## ngk0585 (Feb 7, 2008)

$60 bucks later and all I have is the verbiage from the licensing agreement. All the books just regurgitate this stuff. I also went to Borders and Microcenter and checked other guides to the server. Seems like no one knows anything about licensing when you are close to the limit. I think Mumbodog is right about the server administrator NOT taking up a license. This week, I opened all the clients AND the adminitrator and checked the server - and the server license dialog shows a maximum of 10 users - not 11. I think we are using person CALS and not device CALS. Thus we can only have 10 people registered. With Device CALS we could have more and they could share a physical machine. 

Thanks


----------



## Patrickv (Feb 10, 2010)

i might add that windows can sometimes be very nice and give you burstable licences. for example wat Mumbodog said with standard licence of 5 you sometimes getaway with 6 even if you are lucky 7. They have done this so that you don't have to worry about reaching your limit which temapry licence until you purcahse more. But overall server don't use up 1 licence


----------

